# Diatoms aka brown algae



## Taulam131 (Nov 2, 2017)

So I have a 29 gallons planted tank for years with outside aquatop canister filter. So I bought a 55 gallons tank move everything over. bought more fish and plants. Everything is pretty for 2 weeks. So I upgrade the fluorescent light to led 48” beamswork full spectrum light. Then I have to move it to a different location with some sunlight enter from side of tank. Now I have crazy brown algae. Its really bad kill some plants leaf( sand substrate). I have good clean up crew. 6 nerrite snails couldn’t keep up with the algae. Dose with seachem flourish twice a week. To many variable to know what is causing the algae. So now I cover up both side of the tank, dimm the light (lights 10 hours a day), water change 20% every 2 days (seachem prime), clean some of algae up everyday, no flourish added, cut back on feeding to 1 every 2 days. Temp 72-74 Hopefully it will work. Water perimeter is good. O ammonia O nitrite nitrate less then 5 or less ph 7.6 out of the tap and tank. Kh is 6. See people use barley straw. But not enough review for me to try it. How long does it take for it to go away. Does it gradually disappear or disappear due to cleaning? I read it’s because of new tank syndrome, silicate, excess nutrients, high nitrate, sunlight, bright light. What else can I do? Any suggestions. Seem like I have to add photo on computer.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

What do you have for substrate? What fish do you have in there, many snail, shrimp and algae eating fish love eating diatoms. Likewise, it normally cleans up in a couple of weeks anyway, i personally wouldn't worry too much.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taulam131 (Nov 2, 2017)

*before algae*



Taulam131 said:


> So I have a 29 gallons planted tank for years with outside aquatop canister filter. So I bought a 55 gallons tank move everything over. bought more fish and plants. Everything is pretty for 2 weeks. So I upgrade the fluorescent light to led 48” beamswork full spectrum light. Then I have to move it to a different location with some sunlight enter from side of tank. Now I have crazy brown algae. Its really bad kill some plants leaf( sand substrate). I have good clean up crew. 6 nerrite snails couldn’t keep up with the algae. Dose with seachem flourish twice a week. To many variable to know what is causing the algae. So now I cover up both side of the tank, dimm the light (lights 10 hours a day), water change 20% every 2 days (seachem prime), clean some of algae up everyday, no flourish added, cut back on feeding to 1 every 2 days. Temp 72-74 Hopefully it will work. Water perimeter is good. O ammonia O nitrite nitrate less then 5 or less ph 7.6 out of the tap and tank. Kh is 6. See people use barley straw. But not enough review for me to try it. How long does it take for it to go away. Does it gradually disappear or disappear due to cleaning? I read it’s because of new tank syndrome, silicate, excess nutrients, high nitrate, sunlight, bright light. What else can I do? Any suggestions. Seem like I have to add photo on computer.


before brown algae


----------



## Taulam131 (Nov 2, 2017)

brown algae


----------



## Taulam131 (Nov 2, 2017)

sand substrate, ghost shrimps, 2 cherry shrimps, i think its starting to clear up hopefully. new growth on plants without brown algae.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

To me. That dont look like diatoms. It looks more dark abd fluffier - diatoms to me are more 2D... are you sure it aint black beard algae?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taulam131 (Nov 2, 2017)

I looked up bba. Mine is not hairy like. Just 2d looking.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Must be the angles taken.. looked fluffy to me.  since its diatoms like you suggested, I'd just wait it out.

Having fast growing plants of floating plants will help as well competing for resources.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

